# Irina Shayk - Diane von Fürstenberg Show New York 14.02.2016 x63



## brian69 (15 Feb. 2016)

​


----------



## MetalFan (15 Feb. 2016)

:thx: für Irina!


----------



## koftus89 (15 Feb. 2016)

ich danke vielmals. sehr schön.


----------

